# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΤΡΟΛ ΜΕ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ

## Remedy

γνωστο το θεμα των τρολ, παλιο οσο το ιντερνετ και βαρετο σαν τις αμαρτιες μας...
μην αρχισω να παραθετω λινκς με τον ορισμο του τρολ και την δραση τους σε καποιο φορουμ.
εχουν παρατηρηθει κι εδω ουκ ολιγα, αλλοτε με σωρηδον ανοιγμα ανουσιων η προκλητικων θεματων, αλλοτε με προκλητικες απαντησεις και ψαρεμα γκομενας κι αλλοτε με ολες τις υπολοιπες γνωστες και βαρετες μορφες..


ειδα σημερα την χθεσινοβραδυνη εξελιξη με το μελος με τους 3 (τουλαχιστον) λογαριασμους με τα ψευτικα θεματα.
παρατηρω οτι το μελος θανασηςγρ που αποδεδειγμενα ανοιγε ψευτικα θεματα, εχει παρει καποιες παρατηρησεις του τυπου που παιρνει ο καθενας μας αν παραφερθει σε μια διαφωνια, αν προσβαλλει κλπ, ενω στην πραγματικοτητα εχει κανει πολλες περισσοτερες απο μια η δυο παραβιασεις (βαζοντας και τα ψευτικα προφιλ. αυτα που παραδεχτηκε τουλαχιστον)

εχω την εντυπωση οτι δοθηκαν παρατηρησεις και οχι αμεσος και μονιμος αποκλεισμος για τον λογο που ηδη χθες ο νικος,συντομα εξεφρασε.
υποθετει/ ειναι σιγουρος/ ελπιζει, οτι το μελος δεν κανει απλα φασαρια, αλλα εχει οντως καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα, οχι αυτο που εκφραζει, η/και μια απεγνωσμενη αναγκη επικοινωνιας εστω κι αν την προσπερναει με ειρωνια και χαζα χιχιχι χουχουχου.

δεν διαφωνω σε αυτο.
στο οτι ειναι πολυ πιθανο δλδ, οχι στο οτι συμβαινει σιγουρα.

πιστευω ομως, οτι η παραβιαση που θα επρεπε να παιρνει μπαν αμεσο και οριστικο (περα βεβαια απο τις εγκληματικης φυσεως) ειναι αυτη των ψευτικων θεματων.
ο θανασης γρ δλδ και οι δηλωμενοι κλωνοι του, πρεπει για μενα να παρουν αμεσο και οριστικο μπαν.
κι αυτο οχι γιατι δεν σεβαστηκε και καταχραστηκε τον χωρο του φορουμ,
οχι γιατι δεν σεβαστηκε την καλη προθεση και τον χρονο οσων θελησαν να τον βοηθησουν, οχι γιατι προσεβαλε με καποια θεματα του, τους πασχοντες ,
αλλα γιατι τα ψευτικα θεματα, ειναι η ενεργεια που μπορει πραγματικα να διαλυσει το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ κι αυτο γιατι η λειτουργια του φορουμ, δεν βασιζεται οπως στα περισσοτερα αλλα, στην ανταλλαγη αποψεων, αλλα *στην ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΑ με την εννοια του ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΩ*.
ειναι ηδη πολυ περιεργο και λιγο εξωπραγματικο το να ακους και να συμπονας ενα ατομο ανωνυμο, απροσωπο, αγνωστο σου, απο 5 γραμμες που γραφει, μονο απο την καλη σου προθεση και απο το περισσεμα της ψυχης σου, με την ελπιδα και μονο οτι ειναι ειλικρινης.
φανταστειτε τωρα, να μπαινει καποιος που για οποιουσδηποτε λογους σπερνει την αμφιβολια με απανωτα και οχι ενα, ψευτικα νικ, με απανωτα και οχι ενα, ψευτικα θεματα και κανει τους παντες εδω μεσα να κοιτανε τους διπλανους τους και σαν φυσικο επακολουθο να ασχολουνται πλεον με την ερευνα, οταν μπαινει ενα νεο μελος στο φορουμ, παρα με το θεμα του και ενδεχομενως να τα αποφευγουν κιολας....

για τον ιδιο λογο, πιστευω οτι πρεπει να τηρηθει ο κανονισμος περι του ενος νικ για καθε μελος και να γνωστοποιουνται τα μελη που εχουν ξαναμπει με αλλα αγνωστα νικς

αυτα

----------


## Θεοφανία

..εγω έχω μείνει με την εξής απορία:
πρόσφατα που ήθελε μια φιλή μου να κάνει λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ, της τον ακύρωνε. 
Εστειλα πμ στο Νίκο και μου είπε πως γίνεται αυτόματα, γιατί από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή μπαίνω και γω.
Φαντάζομαι πως αυτό είναι η αι πι.
Πως γίνεται ένα μέλος να κάνει τόσους λογαριασμούς? Είναι σε νετ καφέ όλη νύχτα και αλλάζει αι πι?

Από την άλλη, έχω έρθει πολλές φορές σε σύγκρουση εδώ μέσα με νέα μέλη, όταν αμφισβητώ την ειλικρίνεια ενός θέματος ή ενός μέλους.
Φαντάζομαι πως μετά τα χτεσινά κατάλαβαν όλοι τους λόγους της καχυποψίας μου.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Eχεις απολυτο δικιο ρεμ συμφωνω. αν ηταν να δειχνουμε ολοι μας τα κουλα του χαρακτηρα μας μεσα στο φορουμ θα ταν κατι περισσοτερο απο μπουρδελο που λειτουργει χωρις προφυλακτικα.

ειδηκα μην ξεχνας πως στην περιπτωση του κοπι πειστ μπορει να υπαρξει και θεμα απο τον αληθινο θεματοθετη που ισως τυχει να πεσει στην αντιλληψη του καποια στιγμη. εγω προσωπικα θα το παιρνα σαν να με περιγελανε

----------


## Remedy

θεοφανια
μπορει να γινει με διαφορους τροπους, με το να εχει 2-3 υπολογιστες και 2-3 συνδεσεις η σε συνδυασμο αλλαγων στο μοντεμ του, με αλλαγες χωρου, πχ νετ καφε κλπ....

ναι φυσικα, αν η φιλη σου εμπαινε απ τον δικο σου υπολογιστη, το συστημα καταλαβαινε οτι εσυ προσπαθεις να κανεις αλλο λογαριασμο. καλο ειναι αυτο...
αλλα αν ο αλλος φροντιζει ολες αυτες τις αλλαγες ιπ, δεν μπορει να γινει τπτ αλλο απο το να απομακρυνεται κατοπιν εορτης...

----------


## Remedy

ναι, εχεις δικιο μπροκεν και για τον περιγελω του αληθινου θεματοθετη, οπως και για την αναδημοσιευση του θεματος του σε αλλον χωρο χωρις την αδεια του.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω νομιζα εφαγε μπαν πως ειναι ακομα μεσα

----------


## Remedy

> ......
> 
> 
> Από την άλλη, έχω έρθει πολλές φορές σε σύγκρουση εδώ μέσα με νέα μέλη, όταν αμφισβητώ την ειλικρίνεια ενός θέματος ή ενός μέλους.
> Φαντάζομαι πως μετά τα χτεσινά κατάλαβαν όλοι τους λόγους της καχυποψίας μου.


η καχυποψια σου ειναι απολυτα βασιμη.
σκεψου ομως ποσο αδικειται ενα πονεμενο μελος απο μια αδικη καχυποψια εναντιον του, αν ειναι ειλικρινες..
η λυση αν καποιος δεν ειναι σιγουρος, ειναι η αποχη νομιζω, γιαυτο και πιστευω οτι η διασπορα της αμφιβολιας οδηγει το φορουμ σε διαλυση, γιατι πολλοι πλεον γινονται ειτε υπερβολικα καχυποπτοι ειτε αδιαφοροι..

----------


## Remedy

> εγω νομιζα εφαγε μπαν πως ειναι ακομα μεσα


εγω ειδα διπλα στο ονομα του 2 παρατηρησεις, δεν νομιζω να εφαγε μπαν

----------


## Θεοφανία

> η καχυποψια σου ειναι απολυτα βασιμη.
> σκεψου ομως ποσο αδικειται ενα πονεμενο μελος απο μια αδικη καχυποψια εναντινον του, αν ειναι ειλικρινες..
> η λυση αν καποιος δεν ειναι σιγουρος, ειναι η αποχη νομιζω, γιαυτο και πιστευω οτι διασπορα της αμφιβολιας οδηγει το φορουμ σε διαλυση, γιατι πολλοι πλεον γινονται ειτε υπερβολικα καχυποπτοι ειτε αδιαφοροι..


...ξέρεις τι γίνεται όμως?
Όταν μπαίνει πχ ένα θέμα που νομίζεις πως είναι μαιμού και βλέπεις άτομα που ταλαιπωρούνται από ένα κάρο προβλήματα, να συμπάσχουν, να συμπονούν και να κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να βοηθήσουν, εκεί δεν μπορώ, τα λέω και ας πέφτω έξω.
Τουλάχιστον πονηρεύονται μερικοί και είναι πιο υποψιασμένοι την επόμενη φορά.

Στα θέματα του thanasiGR, αν δεις, είχε πέσει το μισό φόρουμ πάνω του και προσπαθούσε να βοηθήσει.
Αυτό με νευριάζει.
Που η άλλη/ος μπορεί να παίρνει δέκα χάπια την ημέρα, να είναι χάλια ψυχολογικά, να θέλει να βοηθήσει και στο τέλος να αντιλαμβάνεται πως τη/τον δούλευαν.

----------


## Remedy

> ...ξέρεις τι γίνεται όμως?
> Όταν μπαίνει πχ ένα θέμα που νομίζεις πως είναι μαιμού και βλέπεις άτομα που ταλαιπωρούνται από ένα κάρο προβλήματα, να συμπάσχουν, να συμπονούν και να κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να βοηθήσουν, εκεί δεν μπορώ, τα λέω και ας πέφτω έξω.
> Τουλάχιστον πονηρεύονται μερικοί και είναι πιο υποψιασμένοι την επόμενη φορά.
> 
> Στα θέματα του thanasiGR, αν δεις, είχε πέσει το μισό φόρουμ πάνω του και προσπαθούσε να βοηθήσει.
> Αυτό με νευριάζει.
> Που η άλλη/ος μπορεί να παίρνει δέκα χάπια την ημέρα, να είναι χάλια ψυχολογικά, να θέλει να βοηθήσει και στο τέλος να αντιλαμβάνεται πως τη/τον δούλευαν.


ναι, αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις αληθινες κι ας δειχνουν λιγο αμηχανες.
αυτες αδικουνται.
μου λες "το λεω κι ας πεσω εξω"
και ρωταω:
ειναι πιο σημαντικο να μην μας πιασει κανενας κοροιδο η να μην αδικηθει καποιος που πραγματικα ποναει και μπορει εκεινη την στιγμη να δεχτει την ειρωνια μας?
αυτη ειναι η επιλογη...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

oποτε 1 λυση υπαρχει......google!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ναι, αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις αληθινες κι ας δειχνουν λιγο αμηχανες.
> αυτες αδικουνται.
> μου λες "το λεω κι ας πεσω εξω"
> και ρωταω:
> ειναι πιο σημαντικο να μην μας πιασει κανενας κοροιδο η να μην αδικηθει καποιος που πραγματικα ποναει και μπορει εκεινη την στιγμη να δεχτει την ειρωνια μας?
> αυτη ειναι η επιλογη...


αν κρίνω από τον τελευταίο καιρό, μόνο σε μια περίπτωση στις πολλές έπεσα έξω και επειδή είχα αμφιβολίες ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ δεν το είπα ξεκάθαρα...

Το θέμα μας βέβαια είναι άλλο: με ποιον τρόπο θα εξαλειφθούν τέτοια φαινόμενα.

----------


## thanasisGR

δεν έχω άλλους λογαριασμούς... 

τα θέματα που άνοιγα δεν ήτανε ψεύτικα εκτος από ένα... το χθεσινό..

και όπως έχω καταλάβει πολλά άτομα εδώ μέσα έχουνε εμμονες με αυτό το forum...

κάθεστε τώρα και ασχολείστε εσείς με ένα ψεύτικο θέμα... έλεος ρε παιδιά...... τι άλλο να πω... εγώ επίτηδες το άνοιξα το θέμα αυτό.. για να δω τι θα γίνει εδώ μέσα...

και ναι! τώρα τα κατάλαβα όλα!!!!

----------


## thanasisGR

και θα ρωτήσω και πάλι... Τι σκοπευετε να κανετε για να σταματησετε αυτη την επικινδυνη δραστηριοτητα κατα της δημοσιας υγειας ?

----------


## Remedy

> δεν έχω άλλους λογαριασμούς... 
> 
> *τα θέματα που άνοιγα δεν ήτανε ψεύτικα εκτος από ένα... το χθεσινό..
> *
> και όπως έχω καταλάβει πολλά άτομα εδώ μέσα έχουνε εμμονες με αυτό το forum...
> 
> κάθεστε τώρα και ασχολείστε εσείς με ένα ψεύτικο θέμα... έλεος ρε παιδιά...... τι άλλο να πω... εγώ επίτηδες το άνοιξα το θέμα αυτό.. για να δω τι θα γίνει εδώ μέσα...
> 
> και ναι!* τώρα τα κατάλαβα όλα!!*!!


για ποιον λογαριασμο σου απο τους 3 γνωστους μιλας?για τον θαναση για τον τζον η για τον δημητριου?
οτι το εκανες επιτηδες κι οχι κατα λαθος ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.
αν καταλαβες τι σε εκανε να ανοιξεις ψευτικο θεμα, ειναι πολυ καλο, αλλα αμφιβαλλω...

----------


## thanasisGR

> για ποιον λογαριασμο σου απο τους 3 γνωστους μιλας?για τον θαναση για τον τζον η για τον δημητριου?
> οτι το εκανες επιτηδες κι οχι κατα λαθος ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.
> αν καταλαβες τι σε εκανε να ανοιξεις ψευτικο θεμα, ειναι πολυ καλο, αλλα αμφιβαλλω...


όσο και να σου ακούγεται απίστευτο.. θα στο πω ξανά..

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ....!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crazy_diamond

> ναι, αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις αληθινες κι ας δειχνουν λιγο αμηχανες.
> αυτες αδικουνται.
> μου λες "το λεω κι ας πεσω εξω"
> και ρωταω:
> ειναι πιο σημαντικο να μην μας πιασει κανενας κοροιδο η να μην αδικηθει καποιος που πραγματικα ποναει και μπορει εκεινη την στιγμη να δεχτει την ειρωνια μας?
> αυτη ειναι η επιλογη...


Προφανώς κι έχω χάσει επεισόδια!

Remedy, το θέμα που άνοιξες είναι σοβαρό και νομίζω κι εγώ ότι το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μη φυτεύεται αμφιβολία εδώ μέσα!
Είναι λυπηρό και μάλλον αποκαρδιωτικό αυτό που συμβαίνει με τα πολλαπλά προφίλ και τα θέματα μαϊμού! 
Ακόμα κι αν ο θεματοθέτης τους έχει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα, δεν είμαστε σε θέση να το γνωρίζουμε, 
από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που ο ίδιος δεν έχει ανάλογη διάθεση ή από τη στιγμή που ο ίδιος, ενδεχομένως, να μην το γνωρίζει.

Αναρωτιέμαι, εφόσον κάποιος έχει βρει τρόπο να ανοίγει πολλά προφίλ, αν ένα οριστικό μπαν σε κάποιο από αυτά θα είναι και μόνιμη λύση..
Δεν ξέρω, έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου. Εννοώ ότι αν έχει αυτή την ''ανάγκη'' θα επιστρέφει.

Ίσως, λοιπόν, το θέμα δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με τον αν και πώς μπορούμε να ''ελέγξουμε'' εμείς τα μέλη ένα τέτοιο(-α) προφίλ, 
όσο το να επιλέγουμε, όπως είπες, μια τέτοια αντιμετώπιση που να μην αδικεί άλλους, κυρίως νέα μέλη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι "Θανάση" και εντελώς "τυχαία" μιλούσατε με τον jonsonkosta και κάνατε πλακίτσα με τα μέλη κοροιδευοντας τα που τσίμπησαν από τα θέματα σου.
Έχεις θράσσος τελικά.

----------


## thanasisGR

> Ναι "Θανάση" και εντελώς "τυχαία" μιλούσατε με τον jonsonkosta και κάνατε πλακίτσα με τα μέλη κοροιδευοντας τα που τσίμπησαν από τα θέματα σου.
> Έχεις θράσσος τελικά.


e και?? εγώ σας λέω την αλήθεια δεν έχω φτιάξει αλλα profile.. 

αλλα και αν αυτό νομίζετε δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.. εγώ αυτά που ήθελα να πω τα είπα...

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνουμε κρειζι.
το προβλημα ομως ειναι, οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο (αν το θελουμε) να αποφευγουμε την καταγγελια και την ειρωνια στα νεα μελη, 
ΑΛΛΑ ειναι δυσκολο , γιατι ειναι πρακτικα μη ελεγχομενο, το να μην χαριζουμε τον χρονο και την στηριξη μας σε "υποπτα" νεα μελη, κι αυτο γιατι η συμπονια ειναι συναισθημα κι οχι λογικη διεργασια....
κι αν αποφυγουμε την επιθεση λοιπον, την αδιαφορια ειναι αδυνατον να την αποφυγουμε μετα την 1η, 2η.3η,,,,,10η φορα πολλαπλων λογαριασμων απο νεα η *ΠΑΛΙΑ μελη*, και ψευτικων θεματων....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> e και?? εγώ σας λέω την αλήθεια δεν έχω φτιάξει αλλα profile.. 
> 
> αλλα και αν αυτό νομίζετε δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.. εγώ αυτά που ήθελα να πω τα είπα...


...τοτε γιατι είσαι ακόμη εδώ?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

oλα ''επιτηδες'' τα κανεις, γιατι δεν λες πως εισαι απροσαρμοστος να τελειωνουμε?

----------


## thanasisGR

ξέρετε ποσα ΤΡΟΛ υπάρχουνε???? 

εγώ κάποια στιγμή το έλεγα δεν πάει καλά αυτό το forum....!!! και έτσι είναι.. το forum πήγαινε πολύ μπροστά και τώρα έγινε ένα τίποτα....

κρίμα... μονο αυτό έχω να πω... πραγματικά είναι κρίμα ένα forum που θα πήγαινε τόσο ψιλά να πέφτει πλέον χαμηλά...

----------


## thanasisGR

> oλα ''επιτηδες'' τα κανεις, γιατι δεν λες πως εισαι απροσαρμοστος να τελειωνουμε?


μπορείς να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις.. αλλα εγώ σοβαρά σου μιλάω δεν κάνω τίποτα επίτηδες.. έχω τους λόγους μου!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ξέρετε ποσα ΤΡΟΛ υπάρχουνε???? 
> 
> εγώ κάποια στιγμή το έλεγα δεν πάει καλά αυτό το forum....!!! και έτσι είναι.. το forum πήγαινε πολύ μπροστά και τώρα έγινε ένα τίποτα....
> 
> κρίμα... μονο αυτό έχω να πω... πραγματικά είναι κρίμα ένα forum που θα πήγαινε τόσο ψιλά να πέφτει πλέον χαμηλά...


και συ που ξέρεις πως ήταν παλιά το φόρουμ?

μερικές μέρες έχεις που γράφτηκες, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## thanasisGR

> και συ που ξέρεις πως ήταν παλιά το φόρουμ?
> 
> μερικές μέρες έχεις που γράφτηκες, αν θυμάμαι καλά.


το παρακολουθούσα... χωρίς να είμαι μέλος..  :Smile: 

σου έφυγε η απορία τώρα???

----------


## Θεοφανία

> το παρακολουθούσα... χωρίς να είμαι μέλος.. 
> 
> σου έφυγε η απορία τώρα???


όχι δεν μου έφυγε και θα χαρώ πάρα πολύ όταν θα αντιμετωπίσεις τις συνέπειες των πράξεων σου....
Τότε να δούμε πόσο όρεξη για πλακίτσα θα έχεις.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κατι σαν stalker μου κανεις. μεγαλε επιστημονα μελετητη ανθρωπων!!!! get a life or get a room

βρες μια γκομενα επιτελους να ξελαμπικαρεις

----------


## Remedy

> όσο και να σου ακούγεται απίστευτο.. θα στο πω ξανά..
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ....!!!!!!!!!


και τα δεκαδες ποστ σαν το παρακατω που εγραψες χθες σαν κωστας και μετα τα εσβησες ολα, αλλα για κακη σου τυχη ειχαν γινει ολα κουοτ, τι ειναι?????

*Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από johnkostas 
Are thanasi kanenas den se katalabainei! eisai o makrobiwteros logariasmos mou... ti tha kanw xwris esena... mas poiasane ti na kanoume to trolarisma ta exei ayta. Pantos kala toys ftiaxame.*

δεν φταις εσυ.
εσυ μπορει να εισαι 8 χρονων και να σε αφηνουν ξεμπαρκο οι γονεις σου.
αυτοι που σου επιτρεπουν να παραμενεις φταινε...

----------


## thanasisGR

> και τα δεκαδες ποστ σαν το παρακατω που εγραψες χθες σαν κωστας και μετα τα εσβησες ολα, αλλα για κακη σου τυχη ειχαν γινει ολα κουοτ, τι ειναι?????
> 
> *Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από johnkostas 
> Are thanasi kanenas den se katalabainei! eisai o makrobiwteros logariasmos mou... ti tha kanw xwris esena... mas poiasane ti na kanoume to trolarisma ta exei ayta. Pantos kala toys ftiaxame.*
> 
> δεν φταις εσυ.
> εσυ μπορει να εισαι 8 χρονων και να σε αφηνουν ξεμπαρκο οι γονεις σου.
> αυτοι που σου επιτρεπουν να παραμενεις φταινε...


kita, den kserw gia ton johnkostas kai ta alla troll poy yparxoun sto forum.... egw ena exw na sou po den exw kanei allous logariasmous.. kai ta topic pou exw anixei den einai fake... ektos apo to x8esino.. 

auta...  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> kita, den kserw gia ton johnkostas kai ta alla troll poy yparxoun sto forum.... egw ena exw na sou po den exw kanei allous logariasmous.. kai ta topic pou exw anixei den einai fake... ektos apo to x8esino.. 
> 
> auta...


κι εγω ειμαι μια μπλε νεραιδουλα με μωβ πουα.

το ξερω οτι χαιρεσαι γιατι βρισκεις μια ευκαιρια να απασχολησεις καποιους , μια ςκαι δεν μπορεις να τους κανεις να ενδιαφερθουν για σενα, αλλα εδω συζηταμε το θεμα γενικοτερα, οχι την προσωπικη σου τραγωδια...

----------


## crazy_diamond

> συμφωνουμε κρειζι.
> το προβλημα ομως ειναι, οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο (αν το θελουμε) να αποφευγουμε την καταγγελια και την ειρωνια στα νεα μελη, 
> ΑΛΛΑ ειναι δυσκολο , γιατι ειναι πρακτικα μη ελεγχομενο, το να μην χαριζουμε τον χρονο και την στηριξη μας σε "υποπτα" νεα μελη, κι αυτο γιατι η συμπονια ειναι συναισθημα κι οχι λογικη διεργασια....
> κι αν αποφυγουμε την επιθεση λοιπον, την αδιαφορια ειναι αδυνατον να την αποφυγουμε μετα την 1η, 2η.3η,,,,,10η φορα πολλαπλων λογαριασμων απο νεα η *ΠΑΛΙΑ μελη*, και ψευτικων θεματων....


Χμ, σκέφτομαι ότι αν σήμερα γραφτεί το μέλος πχ ''Πινόκιο43'', μιλήσει για το πρόβλημά του, νιώσουμε / μας βγει να του γράψουμε, και μετά από 2 σελίδες ή και 2-3 νήματά του, φανεί ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα και ''εξαπατηθήκαμε'' το αναμενόμενο είναι να αδιαφορήσουμε αν συνεχίσει να γράφει φανταστικές ιστορίες. Ίσως η παντελής έλλειψη ανταπόκρισης να τον απομακρύνει.
Δεν είναι κακό ούτε για μας ούτε για τον άλλο βέβαια το να συναισθανθούμε και να απλώσουμε το χέρι, αυτό όπως είπες βγαίνει χωρίς να το σκεφτούμε.
Καθόλου έντιμη η ''εξαπάτηση'', όμως αφού τα ψέμματα αργά ή γρήγορα (απ' ότι έχει φανεί εδώ, μάλλον γρήγορα) αποκαλύπτονται, προχωράμε και αδιαφορούμε για το συγκεκριμένο προφίλ που ψεύδεται για τον όποιο δικό του λόγο. 

Μπορούμε εμείς τα μέλη να παρέμβουμε αλλιώς, πέρα ίσως από το να γίνει αναφορά του; 
Όσο περισσότερο ασχολούμαστε με ένα προφίλ που αποδεδειγμένα έχει κάνει τέτοιο φάουλ και ανταποκρινόμαστε σε αυτό, τόσο εκείνο θα επιμένει..

----------


## arktos

να μπαινεις σε ένα φόρουμ με ένα νεο νικ κ να μν γνωστοποιεις ποιος εισαι μου θυμίζει λιγο κατι τηλ φαρσες που καναμε με τον αδερφό μου πιτσιρίκια....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Χμ, σκέφτομαι ότι αν σήμερα γραφτεί το μέλος πχ ''Πινόκιο43'', μιλήσει για το πρόβλημά του, νιώσουμε / μας βγει να του γράψουμε, και μετά από 2 σελίδες ή και 2-3 νήματά του, φανεί ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα και ''εξαπατηθήκαμε'' το αναμενόμενο είναι να αδιαφορήσουμε αν συνεχίσει να γράφει φανταστικές ιστορίες.* Ίσως η παντελής έλλειψη ανταπόκρισης να τον απομακρύνει.*
> Δεν είναι κακό ούτε για μας ούτε για τον άλλο βέβαια το να συναισθανθούμε και να απλώσουμε το χέρι, αυτό όπως είπες βγαίνει χωρίς να το σκεφτούμε.
> Καθόλου έντιμη η ''εξαπάτηση'', όμως αφού τα ψέμματα αργά ή γρήγορα (απ' ότι έχει φανεί εδώ, μάλλον γρήγορα) αποκαλύπτονται, προχωράμε και αδιαφορούμε για το συγκεκριμένο προφίλ που ψεύδεται για τον όποιο δικό του λόγο. 
> 
> Μπορούμε εμείς τα μέλη να παρέμβουμε αλλιώς, πέρα ίσως από το να γίνει αναφορά του; 
> *Όσο περισσότερο ασχολούμαστε με ένα προφίλ που αποδεδειγμένα έχει κάνει τέτοιο φάουλ και ανταποκρινόμαστε σε αυτό, τόσο εκείνο θα επιμένει.*.


νομίζω πως αυτό είναι το πιο σοφό
Εγώ προσωπικά σταματάω, ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη....

----------


## Remedy

> Χμ, σκέφτομαι ότι αν σήμερα γραφτεί το μέλος πχ ''Πινόκιο43'', μιλήσει για το πρόβλημά του, νιώσουμε / μας βγει να του γράψουμε, και μετά από 2 σελίδες ή και 2-3 νήματά του, φανεί ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα και ''εξαπατηθήκαμε'' το αναμενόμενο είναι να αδιαφορήσουμε αν συνεχίσει να γράφει φανταστικές ιστορίες. Ίσως η παντελής έλλειψη ανταπόκρισης να τον απομακρύνει.
> Δεν είναι κακό ούτε για μας ούτε για τον άλλο βέβαια το να συναισθανθούμε και να απλώσουμε το χέρι, αυτό όπως είπες βγαίνει χωρίς να το σκεφτούμε.
> Καθόλου έντιμη η ''εξαπάτηση'', όμως αφού τα ψέμματα αργά ή γρήγορα (απ' ότι έχει φανεί εδώ, μάλλον γρήγορα) *αποκαλύπτονται, προχωράμε και αδιαφορούμε για το συγκεκριμένο προφίλ που ψεύδεται για τον όποιο δικό του λόγο.* 
> 
> Μπορούμε εμείς τα μέλη να παρέμβουμε αλλιώς, πέρα ίσως από το να γίνει αναφορά του; 
> Όσο περισσότερο ασχολούμαστε με ένα προφίλ που αποδεδειγμένα έχει κάνει τέτοιο φάουλ και ανταποκρινόμαστε σε αυτό, τόσο εκείνο θα επιμένει..


το προβλημα ειναι, οτι οταν αποκαλυπτεται η εξαπατηση , γιατι παντα αποκαλυπτεται, δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια γι αυτο, δεν αδιαφορουμε μονο για το συγκεκριμενο προφιλ , αλλα και για πολλα επομενα που θα μπουν , κι αυτο γιατι οπως ειπαμε δεν ειναι μια λογικη διεργασια, αλλα συναισθηματικη...

οχι, δεν πιστευω οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι παραπανω απο αναφορα,εμεις τα μελη, πιστευω οτι μπορει η διαχειριση να μην δειχνει καμια ανοχη για τετοιες περιπτωσεις, νειδικα οταν δεν υπαρχει καμια μετανοια αλλα συνεχιζεται το παρτυ με ψευτιες και ειρωνιες...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τραγικο και εμενα δεν μ απαντησε κανεις στο θεμα π ανοιξα πριν. ειναι ενα παραδειγμα

----------


## Nantina

Παιδια για αυτο που αναφερατε με το I.P.εχω μια εντυπωση,χωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρη,οτι αν για παραδεγμα εχεις ασυρματο internet με usb stick αυτο εχει μια I.P.Αν καποιος για παραδειγμα,εχει δυο-τρεις συνδεσεις τετοιες,ασυρματες τότε εχει και διαφορετικο I.P.
Καποιος που ειναι σε internet caffe και αλλαζει υπολογιστες δεν εχει να κανει ουτε με το I.P,ουτε με τους λογαριασμους.Το I.P. νομιζω οτι ειναι κοινο σε ενα internet caffe ασχετα αν αλλαζεις υπολογιστη διοτι ειναι θεμα της συνδεσης δικτυου που εχει το καταστημα,οχι του υπολογιστη.Και επισης,διαφορετικους λογαριασμους μπορεις να κανεις απλα με αλλο e-mail,δεν εχει να κανει με τον υπολογιστη που βρισκεσαι.

*p.s. Δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρη γι αυτο που λεω,και αν λεω κατι που δεν υφισταται διορθωστε με,αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ετσι λειτουργει το ασυρματο ιντερνετ.Οποτε ειναι πολυ πιθανο να γινεται ετσι.*

----------


## Remedy

ναι ναντινα...
στην περιπτωση του νετ καφε, δεν εισαι ο ιδιοκτητης.
αλλαζεις καφε, οχι υπολογιστη....
το θεμα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν τροποι, ευκολοι..

----------


## Nantina

> ναι ναντινα...
> στην περιπτωση του νετ καφε, δεν εισαι ο ιδιοκτητης.
> αλλαζεις καφε, οχι υπολογιστη....
> το θεμα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν τροποι, ευκολοι..


Τι να πω,δεν ξερω.Να κανει λογαριασμους με αλλο e-mail ενταξει,το κανει πιο ευκολα.Τωρα για το i.p. να αλλαζει συνεχεια,ενταξει παει σε αλλο νετ σωστα,αυτο δεν το σκεφτηκα.Αλλα τι να πω,για να το κανει αυτο συνεχεια,να αλλαζει καθημερινα i.p.,nicknames etc τοτε μαλλον εχει σοβαρο προβλημα.Νομιζω οτι αυτο που ειπαν πιο πανω,ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.Απλα αγνοεις ο,τι γραφει και τελος.Το θεμα ειναι να ενημερωνομαστε κι εμεις απο τους admins για το ποιοι ειναι και ποιοι δεν ειναι να ξερουμε τι γινεται.

----------


## Boltseed

Μπορώ να αλλάξω την ip μου μέσα σε 3 λεπτά. και χωρίς να είμαι σε νετ καφέ..

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα μέτρα ασφαλείας, αλλά η αντιμετώπιση προς τα τρολς. Από την στιγμή που καταλαβαίνετε ότι ο άλλος είναι στον κόσμο του , μην απαντάτε ούτε στο θέμα του, πόσο μάλλον σε αυτόν..! Δε χρειάζονται ούτε διαλογοι , ούτε επιχειρήματα ούτε καυγάδες. Εδώ συζητάμε, δεν θεραπεύουμε , όποιος δεν μπορεί/δεν θέλει να συζητήσει ας πάει αλλού. τι είναι αυτή η δικαιολογία "έχω το τάδε οπότε μπορώ να λέω ότι θέλω χωρίς επιπτώσεις..!"

Έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς να απαντήσεις λογικά σε κάποιον που λέει "ε μωρέ, έφτιαξα δεύτερο λογαριασμό, ψεύτικη ιστορία, ψεύτικα μηνύματα, για να σας κάνω πλάκα.." ? Για εμένα δεν έχει πάντως.

----------


## Remedy

> Μπορώ να αλλάξω την ip μου μέσα σε 3 λεπτά. και χωρίς να είμαι σε νετ καφέ..
> 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα μέτρα ασφαλείας, αλλά η αντιμετώπιση προς τα τρολς. Από την στιγμή που καταλαβαίνετε ότι ο άλλος είναι στον κόσμο του , μην απαντάτε ούτε στο θέμα του, πόσο μάλλον σε αυτόν..! Δε χρειάζονται ούτε διαλογοι , ούτε επιχειρήματα ούτε καυγάδες. Έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς να απαντήσεις λογικά σε κάποιον που λέει "ε μωρέ, έφτιαξα δεύτερο λογαριασμό, ψεύτικη ιστορία, ψεύτικα μηνύματα, για να σας κάνω πλάκα.." ? Για εμένα δεν έχει πάντως.


ιπ μπορεις ν αλλαξεις πολλες, οχι ομως και συνδεση αν εχεις σταθερη συνδεση. αυτο ειπα. οτι χρειαζονται και 2-3 συνδεσεις.
το θεμα ειναι οπως ειπαμε, οτι το τεχνικο ειναι απλο.
και η αδιαφορια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.
το προβλημα ειναι ομως οτι το τρολλ μπορει να αποκαλυφθει, ΑΦΟΥ εχεις φαει εσυ 3 ωρες να το ταιζεις...
και το χειροτερο θεμα ειναι, οτι την επομενη φορα θα εισαι πολυ διστακτικος η ισως και αδιαφορος και θα την πληρωσει καποιος που πραγματικα εχει αναγκη...

----------


## Nantina

> ιπ μπορεις ν αλλαξεις πολλες, οχι ομως και συνδεση αν εχεις σταθερη συνδεση. αυτο ειπα. οτι χρειαζονται και 2-3 συνδεσεις.
> το θεμα ειναι οπως ειπαμε, οτι το τεχνικο ειναι απλο.
> και η αδιαφορια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.
> το προβλημα ειναι ομως οτι το τρολλ μπορει να αποκαλυφθει, ΑΦΟΥ εχεις φαει εσυ 3 ωρες να το ταιζεις...
> και το χειροτερο θεμα ειναι, οτι την επομενη φορα θα εισαι πολυ διστακτικος η ισως και αδιαφορος και θα την πληρωσει καποιος που πραγματικα εχει αναγκη...


Νομιζω οτι απο τη μια πλευρα,ειναι καλυτερα να δινεις τη βοηθεια σου κι ας αποκαλυφθει μετα οτι καποιος ειναι τρολ.Εγω απο τοτε που γραφτηκα στο εδω στο forum και μιλησα λιγο με εσας,ειδα οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος ανθρωπος που νιωθει ετσι...Θελω να πω,εχω αναφερει εδω πραγματα που δεν τα εχω πει ουτε στους πιο στενους μου φιλους γιατι φοβαμαι τι αντιμετωπιση θα εχω.Και πραγματικα εδω μεσα,αυτη η συμπαρασταση απο καποιους...ηταν πολυ ανακουφιστικη μετα απο τοσους μηνες που τρεχω και δε φτανω.Τι να πω...απλα καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχει ενημερωση οταν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Πολυ σωστα ανοιχτηκε αυτο το θεμα... η κατασταση τελευταια εχει ξεφυγει κ δεν μπορει να συνεχιζεται αυτο επ απειρον... κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι εχουν κανει τα τρολς μαζικη επελαση, θαρρεις κ εχει πεσει επιδημια... η διαχειριση κατι πρεπει να κανει για αυτο... ειναι αδιανοητο μετα απο οσα γινανε χτες ο "Θανασης" αυτη τη στιγμη να ειναι ονλαιν κ να συνεχιζει να κανει τις παπαριες αυτες... 
αυτο που με εκνευριζει, περα απ το ξενερωμα που ενιωσα μετα απο αυτην την αποκαλυψη, ειναι οτι τοσο εγω οσο κ αλλα μελη προσπαθουσαμε αρχικα με φιλικο τροπο κ επιχειρηματα(!) να τον κανουμε να καταλαβει τι εξυπηρετει αυτο που κανει, σπαταλωντας χρονο κ ενεργεια ασχολουμενοι μαζι του τρομαρα μας, ας προσεχαμε, την επομενη φορα πιο προσοχη κ αδιαφορια, οσο ταιζεις το τρολ, τοσο αυτο θεριευει.....
τι επιχειρηματα κ μαλακιες, αν ο αλλος δεν επικοινωνει δεν βγαζεις ακρη...

κ περαν αυτου αντι να βαλει την ουρα στα σκελια, να ζητησει συγγνωμη κ να την κανει με αλαφρα, εχει το αναιδεστατο θρασος να συνεχιζει να ειρωνευεται κ να κανει τον κινεζο! Ε αυτο παει πολυ ! Φιλε φταις που φταις, παραδεξου το να σωσεις κ το τελευταιο ιχνος αξιοπρεπειας (που δεν εχεις) κ οχι να πας να βγεις κ απο πανω.. Τα παιχνιδακια αυτα αλλου !

P.s. μολις ελαβα προσωπικο μηνυμα απο τον "θανασακο", αμα δειτε τι γραφει θα παθετε την πλακα σας, προσωπικα το εχω προωθησει στη διαχειριση, αν το ποσταρω δημοσια υπαρχουν κυρωσεις για μενα ?? οχι τιποτ αλλο, αλλα η πλακα κ το θρασος εχουν κ τα ορια τους......

----------


## erianna

> Πολυ σωστα ανοιχτηκε αυτο το θεμα... η κατασταση τελευταια εχει ξεφυγει κ δεν μπορει να συνεχιζεται αυτο επ απειρον... κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι εχουν κανει τα τρολς μαζικη επελαση, θαρρεις κ εχει πεσει επιδημια... η διαχειριση κατι πρεπει να κανει για αυτο... ειναι αδιανοητο μετα απο οσα γινανε χτες ο "Θανασης" αυτη τη στιγμη να ειναι ονλαιν κ να συνεχιζει να κανει τις παπαριες αυτες... 
> αυτο που με εκνευριζει, περα απ το ξενερωμα που ενιωσα μετα απο αυτην την αποκαλυψη, ειναι οτι τοσο εγω οσο κ αλλα μελη προσπαθουσαμε αρχικα με φιλικο τροπο κ επιχειρηματα(!) να τον κανουμε να καταλαβει τι εξυπηρετει αυτο που κανει, σπαταλωντας χρονο κ ενεργεια ασχολουμενοι μαζι του τρομαρα μας, ας προσεχαμε, την επομενη φορα πιο προσοχη κ αδιαφορια, οσο ταιζεις το τρολ, τοσο αυτο θεριευει.....
> τι επιχειρηματα κ μαλακιες, αν ο αλλος δεν επικοινωνει δεν βγαζεις ακρη...
> 
> κ περαν αυτου αντι να βαλει την ουρα στα σκελια, να ζητησει συγγνωμη κ να την κανει με αλαφρα, εχει το αναιδεστατο θρασος να συνεχιζει να ειρωνευεται κ να κανει τον κινεζο! Ε αυτο παει πολυ ! Φιλε φταις που φταις, παραδεξου το να σωσεις κ το τελευταιο ιχνος αξιοπρεπειας (που δεν εχεις) κ οχι να πας να βγεις κ απο πανω.. Τα παιχνιδακια αυτα αλλου !
> 
> P.s. μολις ελαβα προσωπικο μηνυμα απο τον "θανασακο", αμα δειτε τι γραφει θα παθετε την πλακα σας, προσωπικα το εχω προωθησει στη διαχειριση, αν το ποσταρω δημοσια υπαρχουν κυρωσεις για μενα ?? οχι τιποτ αλλο, αλλα η πλακα κ το θρασος εχουν κ τα ορια τους......



σορυ κιόλας απλά κάπου εδώ μπερδεύομαι....ναι οκ....ο τύπος κράζει για προσοχή ή απλά μας δουλεύει.....γιατί δίνετε συνέχεια στο θέμα και ασχολείστε? δεν κάνει κρα πως αυτό θέλει????

----------


## Nantina

> Πολυ σωστα ανοιχτηκε αυτο το θεμα... η κατασταση τελευταια εχει ξεφυγει κ δεν μπορει να συνεχιζεται αυτο επ απειρον... κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι εχουν κανει τα τρολς μαζικη επελαση, θαρρεις κ εχει πεσει επιδημια... η διαχειριση κατι πρεπει να κανει για αυτο... ειναι αδιανοητο μετα απο οσα γινανε χτες ο "Θανασης" αυτη τη στιγμη να ειναι ονλαιν κ να συνεχιζει να κανει τις παπαριες αυτες... 
> αυτο που με εκνευριζει, περα απ το ξενερωμα που ενιωσα μετα απο αυτην την αποκαλυψη, ειναι οτι τοσο εγω οσο κ αλλα μελη προσπαθουσαμε αρχικα με φιλικο τροπο κ επιχειρηματα(!) να τον κανουμε να καταλαβει τι εξυπηρετει αυτο που κανει, σπαταλωντας χρονο κ ενεργεια ασχολουμενοι μαζι του τρομαρα μας, ας προσεχαμε, την επομενη φορα πιο προσοχη κ αδιαφορια, οσο ταιζεις το τρολ, τοσο αυτο θεριευει.....
> τι επιχειρηματα κ μαλακιες, αν ο αλλος δεν επικοινωνει δεν βγαζεις ακρη...
> 
> κ περαν αυτου αντι να βαλει την ουρα στα σκελια, να ζητησει συγγνωμη κ να την κανει με αλαφρα, εχει το αναιδεστατο θρασος να συνεχιζει να ειρωνευεται κ να κανει τον κινεζο! Ε αυτο παει πολυ ! Φιλε φταις που φταις, παραδεξου το να σωσεις κ το τελευταιο ιχνος αξιοπρεπειας (που δεν εχεις) κ οχι να πας να βγεις κ απο πανω.. Τα παιχνιδακια αυτα αλλου !
> 
> P.s. μολις ελαβα προσωπικο μηνυμα απο τον "θανασακο", αμα δειτε τι γραφει θα παθετε την πλακα σας, προσωπικα το εχω προωθησει στη διαχειριση, αν το ποσταρω δημοσια υπαρχουν κυρωσεις για μενα ?? οχι τιποτ αλλο, αλλα η πλακα κ το θρασος εχουν κ τα ορια τους......


Κι εγω ελαβα μηνυμα απο το συγκεκριμενο ατομο.Προφανως εστειλε το ιδιο.Ολοι το λαβαμε;Γιατι ειναι ακομα online και δεν του κανουν εναν αποκλεισμο;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κι εγω ελαβα μηνυμα απο το συγκεκριμενο ατομο.Προφανως εστειλε το ιδιο.Ολοι το λαβαμε;Γιατι ειναι ακομα online και δεν του κανουν εναν αποκλεισμο;


ΛΟλ κ σε σενα εστειλε ?? Στοιχημα οτι θα πρηξει το μισο φορουμ με τις πιπες του... Παιδια μιληστε κι αλλοι λαβατε αυτο το μηνυμα ??
Κι εγω απορω πως ειναι ακομη ονλαιν κ συνεχιζει να γραφει...

----------


## λιλιουμ

Εγω παντως εχω σταματησει να απανταω σε νεα μελη. ΑΝ κατι φανει πολυ οριτζιναλ θα απαντησω ;P

Και γενικα, η πολλη ενασχοληση με το φορουμ ατομων που εχουν θεματακια ηδη μπορει να σταματα σε ενα σημειο να ειναι ωφελιμη. Περιλαμβανω και τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## magesticalazier

> Εγω παντως εχω σταματησει να απανταω σε νεα μελη. ΑΝ κατι φανει πολυ οριτζιναλ θα απαντησω ;P
> 
> Και γενικα, η πολλη ενασχοληση με το φορουμ ατομων που εχουν θεματακια ηδη μπορει να σταματα σε ενα σημειο να ειναι ωφελιμη. Περιλαμβανω και τον εαυτο μου.


Μίλησε επιτέλους η φωνή της λογικής...

----------


## keep_walking

> there really is no good way to eliminate proxy traffic from your site. you can enter the commands i mentioned above into your .htaccess file, but it won't block all proxies and it WILL block some legitimate users. it's just not a very practical solution, imo.
> 
> my site, GeorgeNoorySucks.com, averages about 2 new members each day. that's not exactly an incomprehensible rate, so here's what i'm able to do:
> 
> all members signups are admin approval only. when someone signs up, i google search their ip address used to do so. if it's a proxy site ip address (which you generally WILL know just by googling the IP), they're denied access. pretty simple system, really, and the most effective method of keeping sanity about my website. i have also had a couple people who gave me a hard time using proxy sites and posting porn on my site as some act of revenge or whatever and i couldn't stop them UNTIL i began doing this. it only takes about 30 seconds of my time and that's time well spent. it certainly is quicker than meandering about the whole site trying to remove dozens of pornographic pictures some arse has decided to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.simplemachines.org/commun...topic=250180.0

Προς την διευθυνση.

----------


## Remedy

μπραβο κιπ !
πολυ χρησιμο μου φαινεται  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μπραβο κιπ !
> πολυ χρησιμο μου φαινεται


όλα τα καταφέρνει το αγόρι μας........... :Smile:

----------


## magesticalazier

> http://www.simplemachines.org/commun...topic=250180.0
> 
> Προς την διευθυνση.


Το γνωριζει! Το 'χα δοκιμάσει παλια με proxy και δεν έπαιζε!

----------


## magesticalazier

Η αγια τριαδα... αντε κανω το τελευταιο τσιγάρο και φευγω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

...με εχει πιάσει νευρικό γέλιο......:ΡΡ

Κατά βάθος είναι τραγικό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μη γελάσω.... :Smile:

----------


## m.monkey

Ρε παιδια καλα κανατε και ανοιξατε το θεμα αλλα γιατι ασχολειστε και του κανετε τη χαρη να νευριαζετε? Εκει αποσκοπει δεν το καταλαβαινετε? Ατομα σαν κι αυτα γνωριζουν οτι ο περιγυρος τους τα εχει γραμμενα γιατι δεν εχουν τιποτα να πουν και να προσφερουν περα απο τη βλακεια τους. Γι αυτο κρυβονται πισω απο την ανωνυμια ενος φορουμ και νομιζουν οτι κατι κανουν ανοιγοντας ψευτικα θεματα η εχοντας 10 προφιλ. Το μονο που κανουν ειναι να επιβεβαιωνουν την ηλιθιοτητα που τους δερνει και τιποτα παραπανω. Απαντησαμε σε ψευτικα θεματα. Ε και? Δε θα νιωσουμε εμεις ηλιθιοι αλλα αυτος που τα ανοιγει. Τα σοβαρα ατομα που χρησιμοποιουν το φορουμ γιατι ζητουν η δινουν γνωμες σε θεματα που τα απασχολουν δεν εχουν ορεξη να ψειριζουν τη μαιμου για το ποιο θεμα ειναι ψευτικο και ποιο αληθινο. Απο κει και περα αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι τετοιου ειδους ατομα χρηζουν αμεσης ψυχιατρικης επιβλεψης γιατι εχουν ΧΟΝΤΡΟ προβλημα. Αν δεν τα βαρεθει και ο ψυχιατρος βεβαια!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ρε παιδια καλα κανατε και ανοιξατε το θεμα αλλα γιατι ασχολειστε και του κανετε τη χαρη να νευριαζετε? Εκει αποσκοπει δεν το καταλαβαινετε? Ατομα σαν κι αυτα γνωριζουν οτι ο περιγυρος τους τα εχει γραμμενα γιατι δεν εχουν τιποτα να πουν και να προσφερουν περα απο τη βλακεια τους. Γι αυτο κρυβονται πισω απο την ανωνυμια ενος φορουμ και νομιζουν οτι κατι κανουν ανοιγοντας ψευτικα θεματα η εχοντας 10 προφιλ. Το μονο που κανουν ειναι να επιβεβαιωνουν την ηλιθιοτητα που τους δερνει και τιποτα παραπανω. Απαντησαμε σε ψευτικα θεματα. Ε και? Δε θα νιωσουμε εμεις ηλιθιοι αλλα αυτος που τα ανοιγει. Τα σοβαρα ατομα που χρησιμοποιουν το φορουμ γιατι ζητουν η δινουν γνωμες σε θεματα που τα απασχολουν δεν εχουν ορεξη να ψειριζουν τη μαιμου για το ποιο θεμα ειναι ψευτικο και ποιο αληθινο. Απο κει και περα αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι τετοιου ειδους ατομα χρηζουν αμεσης ψυχιατρικης επιβλεψης γιατι εχουν ΧΟΝΤΡΟ προβλημα. Αν δεν τα βαρεθει και ο ψυχιατρος βεβαια!


συμφωνώ, όμως έπρεπε να ανοιχτεί ένα τέτοιο θέμα και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις.
Κατά τα άλλα, όπως βλέπεις, δεν σχολείται κανείς. 
Μόνος του μιλάει.
Ξέρεις τι φρίκη είναι να φτάσει ένας άνθρωπος να φτιάξει εκατό προφίλ που μιλάνε μεταξύ τους και πάλι να είναι μόνος?

----------


## Nantina

Εμ..οκ εχω μια ερωτηση...ThanasisGR,magesticalazier,pcgran de,viviana...ειναι το ιδιο ατομο ή ατομα και καθονται και απαντουν ο ενας στον αλλον στο θεμα ''αιμομιξια'' που ειναι παρομοιο με ενα προχθεσινο απλα η διαφορα ειναι οτι στο αλλο σεναριο ειχε παει με τον αδερφο της;;χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαα!

Και νομιζα οτι εγω δεν ειμαι καλα επειδη εχω αγχος χαχαχαχααχαχαχα!

----------


## magesticalazier

> συμφωνώ, όμως έπρεπε να ανοιχτεί ένα τέτοιο θέμα και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις.
> Κατά τα άλλα, όπως βλέπεις, δεν σχολείται κανείς. 
> Μόνος του μιλάει.
> Ξέρεις τι φρίκη είναι να φτάσει ένας άνθρωπος να φτιάξει εκατό προφίλ που μιλάνε μεταξύ τους και πάλι να είναι μόνος?


ναι παιχτο σοβαρή τωρα.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## m.monkey

> συμφωνώ, όμως έπρεπε να ανοιχτεί ένα τέτοιο θέμα και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις.
> Κατά τα άλλα, όπως βλέπεις, δεν σχολείται κανείς. 
> Μόνος του μιλάει.
> Ξέρεις τι φρίκη είναι να φτάσει ένας άνθρωπος να φτιάξει εκατό προφίλ που μιλάνε μεταξύ τους και πάλι να είναι μόνος?


 Ακριβως! Ειναι να τον λυπασαι και πιστεψε με δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο αλλα δεν το εχει καταλαβει...

----------


## magesticalazier

> Εμ..οκ εχω μια ερωτηση...ThanasisGR,magesticalazier,pcgran de,viviana...ειναι το ιδιο ατομο ή ατομα και καθονται και απαντουν ο ενας στον αλλον στο θεμα ''αιμομιξια'' που ειναι παρομοιο με ενα προχθεσινο απλα η διαφορα ειναι οτι στο αλλο σεναριο ειχε παει με τον αδερφο της;;χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαα!
> 
> Και νομιζα οτι εγω δεν ειμαι καλα επειδη εχω αγχος χαχαχαχααχαχαχα!


Κοιτα για ταυτοχρονους λογαριασμους χρειάζεσε διαφορετικά pc... οπότε βγάλε συμπερασμα ποσοι είναι... παντως δυστηχως δεν είμαι μονος... τοσα μπαναρισματα δεν με χάλασαν οσο το ότι είναι και αλλοι εδω που μου τρώνε το ψωμι...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ακριβως! Ειναι να τον λυπασαι και πιστεψε με δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο αλλα δεν το εχει καταλαβει...


....μπα εγώ δεν λυπάμαι....σόρι δηλαδή, αλλά λυπάμαι άλλου είδους προβλήματα σε ανθρώπους....

----------


## magesticalazier

> ....μπα εγώ δεν λυπάμαι....σόρι δηλαδή, αλλά λυπάμαι άλλου είδους προβλήματα σε ανθρώπους....


να μη λυπάσαι ειναι οτι χειρώτερο...

----------


## magesticalazier

μηλα τσελο... δεν εχεις παρει θέση...

----------


## magesticalazier

Το μισό φορουμ διαβαζει αυτο το θέμα και δεν γραφει κανεις... θα αλλάξουμε θεματολογία (κατι που κανετε ολοι σε όλα τα θέματα).
Ας μιλησουμε για την κρίση στη μέση ανατολή. Εγώ πιστευεώ οτι είναι απαράδεκτο να εχουν πατήσει πόδι οι Γαλοι στη Λιβύη για τα πετρελαια και με τη βοηθεια της Ελλάδας κιολας βλ. ΝΑΤΟ και εμεις ουτε ερευνες στο αιγαίο να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε...

----------


## magesticalazier

Δεν τσιμπήσατε ουτε με τη μέση ανατολή που είναι η λιβυή... εύγε...

Ρε παιδιά τι να απαντας σε ένα "κανονικο" θέμα τι σε ένα ψευτικο... τι να ασχολήσε με τη καθε μια και τι να μην ασχολισε...τι ειναι η ζωη τι είναι ο θάνατος...

----------


## magesticalazier

Αμα με ξεχάσετε αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν υπάρχω????

ΟΜΓ

*
ΡΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΩ ΡΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΡΕ*

----------


## magesticalazier

Ξέρετε οτι αν εκλειπατε απο το φορουμ εσεις οι θεματοφύλακες... ενοικος μαλον χρειάζεται γιατι αν δεν ηταν ο κιπ... εγώ αναγκαστηκά θα έπερνα τη θεση σας... γιατι οταν θα ερχόταν καποιος και μου χαλαγε τη ζαχαρένια θα του αλλαζα τα φώτα...

οπως καταλαβαίνεται η σταση σας υπαγορεύεται απο τη δικιά μου και το αντιστροφο...

----------


## magesticalazier

ειχα ξαναμιλησει για το θέμα της ιεραρχίας εδω μέσα αν θυμάστε... τους αδυναμους παιχτες του εχετε χεσμένους μιλάμε κανονικά και τους αφήνετε να αναλώνονται μεταξύ τους...ο κυνισμός σας με συγκίνησε πολλες φορες.

----------


## magesticalazier

*ΕΝΟΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΥ ΣΙΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΚΡΆΤΗΣΑΝ ΤΗ ΣΙΩΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΠΟΥΝ ! ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΦΙΜΏΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΖΌΜΕΝΟΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ*

----------


## BloodyKate

> *ΕΝΟΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΥ ΣΙΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΚΡΆΤΗΣΑΝ ΤΗ ΣΙΩΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΠΟΥΝ ! ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΦΙΜΏΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΖΌΜΕΝΟΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ*


Τι ακριβώς θέλεις και τι προσπαθείς να πετύχεις? :\

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Όσον αφορά τον ThanasisGR έχω να πω ότι και σε μένα έστειλε πμ μιλώντας σε γλώσσα που δεν γνωρίζω με αστειάκια και χαζομαρούλες στο τέλος. Αυτό που είναι προφανές και θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ. Θα κάνω και γω μια αναφορά αλλά δεν ξέρω σε τι ωφελεί σε τελική ανάλυση. Επίσης υπήρξε κι άλλο μέλος ονόματι Fallen Angel που μου έστειλε κι αυτό πμ με βλακείες.


Έχουν πάρει όντως την μορφή χιονοστιβάδας αλλά μία είναι η λύση ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ και ο λόγος που έγραψα αυτό το μήνυμα είναι απλά για να ενημερώσω τα μέλη που έχουν δεχθεί κι αυτά πμ.

----------


## Boltseed

> http://www.simplemachines.org/commun...topic=250180.0
> 
> Προς την διευθυνση.


αυτό έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και πολύ καιρό..!

----------


## magesticalazier

οπ εχουμε εξελιξη...

----------


## magesticalazier

> Όσον αφορά τον ThanasisGR έχω να πω ότι και σε μένα έστειλε πμ μιλώντας σε γλώσσα που δεν γνωρίζω με αστειάκια και χαζομαρούλες στο τέλος. Αυτό που είναι προφανές και θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ. Θα κάνω και γω μια αναφορά αλλά δεν ξέρω σε τι ωφελεί σε τελική ανάλυση. Επίσης υπήρξε κι άλλο μέλος ονόματι Fallen Angel που μου έστειλε κι αυτό πμ με βλακείες.
> 
> 
> Έχουν πάρει όντως την μορφή χιονοστιβάδας αλλά μία είναι η λύση ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ και ο λόγος που έγραψα αυτό το μήνυμα είναι απλά για να ενημερώσω τα μέλη που έχουν δεχθεί κι αυτά πμ.


Ναι ρε δωστε ρε δωστε....

----------


## magesticalazier

> Όσον αφορά τον ThanasisGR έχω να πω ότι και σε μένα έστειλε πμ μιλώντας σε γλώσσα που δεν γνωρίζω με αστειάκια και χαζομαρούλες στο τέλος. Αυτό που είναι προφανές και θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ. Θα κάνω και γω μια αναφορά αλλά δεν ξέρω σε τι ωφελεί σε τελική ανάλυση. Επίσης υπήρξε κι άλλο μέλος ονόματι Fallen Angel που μου έστειλε κι αυτό πμ με βλακείες.
> 
> 
> Έχουν πάρει όντως την μορφή χιονοστιβάδας αλλά μία είναι η λύση ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ και ο λόγος που έγραψα αυτό το μήνυμα είναι απλά για να ενημερώσω τα μέλη που έχουν δεχθεί κι αυτά πμ.


Αντε και στις τέσσερις!!!

----------


## magesticalazier

Ευχαριστω παντως για το θέμα που μου ανοίξατε....να στε καλα... καλο βράδυ...

----------


## Boltseed

> τραγικο και εμενα δεν μ απαντησε κανεις στο θεμα π ανοιξα πριν. ειναι ενα παραδειγμα


βρε μπας και είσαι ψεύτικο προφιλ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> βρε μπας και είσαι ψεύτικο προφιλ???


ντροπή, είναι παλιά καραβάνα του φόρουμ αυτή!  :Big Grin:

----------


## banned

ΤΡΟΛ!!! Η αλλιώς ο γνωστός μαλάκας του διαδικτύου... δεν έχει άλλη δουλειά να κάνει ο άνθρωπος.........................!!!!!!!!! !!

αφήστε τον στην ησυχία του.... ξέρει τι κάνει κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθεί!!!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> βρε μπας και είσαι ψεύτικο προφιλ???


ειμαι ενα ψεμα απο μονη μου ;p

----------


## NikosD.

1. Ο Θανάσης, έχει ζητήσει τη διαγραφή του από το φόρουμ, πριν αποφασίσω να τον αποκλείσω.
Νόμιζα πως η διαγραφή του είχε γίνει, όμως από λάθος, παρέμεινε ενεργός.
Εάν -όπως έγραψαν αρκετά μέλη παραπάνω- αδιαφορούσαμε, δε νομίζω να παρέτεινε τη συμμετοχή του και να άνοιγε περισσότερους λογαριασμούς (Θανάση, μην επειμένεις πως δεν έχεις άλλους λογαριασμούς, είναι περιττό).

Ενα μέλος που ζητά τη διαγραφή του, πιθανότατα έχει αποφασίσει να μην συμμετέχει άλλο.
Εκτιμώ πως την..έξτρα συμμετοχή του την τροφοδότησε όλη η φασαρία που έγινε γύρω από το όνομα του.
Οσο πιο πολλά μέλη το κατανοήσουν αυτό, τόσο το καλύτερο για την κοινότητα.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, ο Θανάσης έχει διαγραφεί και θεωρώ πως πρέπει να σεβαστούμε την ΜΗ δυνατότητα του να συμμετέχει και να πάψουμε να μιλούμε γι αυτόν.
-------------------------------------------------

2. Το επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά: δεν πρόκειται να γίνονται αποκλεισμοί μελών στην υποψία παρά μόνο στην βεβαιότητα. 
Προτιμώ να υπάρχουν στην κοινότητα μερικά ξερά, παρά να κάψω ένα χλωρό και αυτό δεν το διαπραγματεύομαι.
Εάν ποτέ με συλλάβω να διαπραγματεύομαι κάτι τέτοιο λαμβάνοντας γρήγορες ή παρορμητικές αποφάσεις, καίγοντας χλωρά, να είστε βέβαιοι πως την επόμενη στιγμή θα έχω κλείσει το φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας, όπως έγινε και με το φόρουμ των ψυχολόγων.

3. Είναι εντυπωσιακό το πως οι άνθρωποι σπεύδουν να ασκήσουν κριτική. Ειδικά από παλιά μέλη, θα περίμενα περισσότερη κατανόηση και λιγότερα βέλη.

4. Θεοφανία, από τη στιγμή που δόθηκαν εξηγήσεις, η πόρτα στο φόρουμ έπρεπε να ανοίξει για τη φίλη σου. Ζήτα της συγνώμη εκ μέρους μου και αν θέλεις, στείλε μου το ψευδώνυμο της προκειμένου να φροντίσω ώστε να μπορεί να συμμετέχει.

5. Πάω να ανοίξω ένα νέο θέμα. Ελπίζω στη συμμετοχή σας.

----------


## Remedy

ισως ειναι η περιττη η ερωτηση μου, αλλα ζητησε διαγραφη και των κλωνων του, η μονο του "θανασης" που "εκαψε" με το κοπι-πειστ?
οπως λες κι εσυ, και μονο που ακομα υποστηριζει οτι δεν εχει κλωνους μεσα, δειχνει τις προθεσεις του...

----------


## NikosD.

Κάποιοι κλώνοι που εντοπίστηκαν από το σύστημα, είχαν διαγραφεί ήδη. αυτόματα, από το ίδιο το σύστημα.

Ομως Ρεμ, το θέμα δεν είναι αν και ποσοι και ποιοι κλώνοι διαγράφηκαν. Το θέμα για μένα, δεν είναι καν ο Θανάσης, που στο φιναλε, αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, πολύ μικρό κακό προκάλεσε στο φόρουμ.
Αλλού για μένα εινια το δάσος. Ο Θανάσης είναι μόνο το δέντρο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εμενα παντως αυτο το δεντρο με εχει φρικαρει απο την αποψη του οτι ειμαι που ειμαι καχυποπτη πολυ, τωρα παραεγινα με τους καινουργιους......δεν απανταω σε πολλους ειληκρινα και οπως πρεπει αλλα με τοση επιφυλαξη που με εχει αγχωσει γτ φοβαμαι μν γινει τπτ αλλο χειροτερο

----------


## Flumen

> ..εγω έχω μείνει με την εξής απορία:
> πρόσφατα που ήθελε μια φιλή μου να κάνει λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ, της τον ακύρωνε. 
> Εστειλα πμ στο Νίκο και μου είπε πως γίνεται αυτόματα, γιατί από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή μπαίνω και γω.
> Φαντάζομαι πως αυτό είναι η αι πι.


Αυτό ισχύει, χτες προσπάθησε ο αδερφός μου να κάνει λογαριασμό απο τον υπολογιστή μας και πήρε τα *** του. Γαμώτο...

----------


## λιλιουμ

> εμενα παντως αυτο το δεντρο με εχει φρικαρει απο την αποψη του οτι ειμαι που ειμαι καχυποπτη πολυ, τωρα παραεγινα με τους καινουργιους......δεν απανταω σε πολλους ειληκρινα και οπως πρεπει αλλα με τοση επιφυλαξη που με εχει αγχωσει γτ φοβαμαι μν γινει τπτ αλλο χειροτερο


θα λεμε το θεμα μας σε λιγο και δε θα μας πιστευει ουτε ενας! Εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι οτι ακομα κι ο ΝικοςΝτι μπορει να εχει ανοιξει δευτερο προφιλ :P

Σοβαρα τωρα, το προβλημα ειναι το εξης, οτι το παιρνουμε το θεμα πολυ σοβαρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό ισχύει, χτες προσπάθησε ο αδερφός μου να κάνει λογαριασμό απο τον υπολογιστή μας και πήρε τα *** του. Γαμώτο...


αυτο ειναι καλο νατασα, γιατι ετσι αποφευγεται να κανει καποιος διπλα- τριπλα προφιλ απο τον υπολογιστη του.
τροποι παντα υπαρχουν αλλα ανακοπτεται ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο.
σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις, μπορει το προφιλ να γινεται μετα απο συνεννοηση με την διαχειριση, ωστε να ειναι ενημερη αφενος, να το ξεμπλοκαρει αφετερου.

----------


## Remedy

> Κάποιοι κλώνοι που εντοπίστηκαν από το σύστημα, είχαν διαγραφεί ήδη. αυτόματα, από το ίδιο το σύστημα.
> 
> Ομως Ρεμ, το θέμα δεν είναι αν και ποσοι και ποιοι κλώνοι διαγράφηκαν. Το θέμα για μένα, δεν είναι καν ο Θανάσης, που στο φιναλε, αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, πολύ μικρό κακό προκάλεσε στο φόρουμ.
> Αλλού για μένα εινια το δάσος. Ο Θανάσης είναι μόνο το δέντρο.


δεν ξερω αν εχεις ακομα την αποψη οτι ο "θανασης" δεν εκανε κανενα μεγαλο κακο.
εγω εχω την εντυπωση, παρολο που ολοι (σχεδον) αγνοουν πληρως το ατομο αυτο, που ισως δεν ειναι κακο, αλλα αρρωστο, οτι τα μελη αυτη την στιγμη ειναι κουρασμενα απο την σπασμωδικη αυτη λειτουργια του, δεν ανοιγουν ουτε να διαβασουν τα νεα θεματα, δεν απαντουν σε νεα μελη, δεν απαντουν ουτε σε παλια γιατι θα χωθει ο "θανασης" να γαμησει οποιοδηποτε θεμα και απλα περιμενουν να δουν αν τελικα υπαρχει τροπος να αποκλειστει αυτο το ατομο, η απλα πρεπει να φυγουμε ολοι και να του αφησουμε το φορουμ να συνεχισει τους διαλογους με τους εαυτους του...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν ξερω αν εχεις ακομα την αποψη οτι ο "θανασης" δεν εκανε κανενα μεγαλο κακο.
> εγω εχω την εντυπωση, παρολο που ολοι (σχεδον) αγνοουν πληρως το ατομο αυτο, που ισως δεν ειναι κακο, αλλα αρρωστο, οτι τα μελη αυτη την στιγμη ειναι κουρασμενα απο την σπασμωδικη αυτη λειτουργια του, δεν ανοιγουν ουτε να διαβασουν τα νεα θεματα, δεν απαντουν σε νεα μελη, δεν απαντουν ουτε σε παλια γιατι θα χωθει ο "θανασης" να γαμησει οποιοδηποτε θεμα και απλα περιμενουν να δουν αν τελικα υπαρχει τροπος να αποκλειστει αυτο το ατομο, η απλα πρεπει να φυγουμε ολοι και να του αφησουμε το φορουμ να συνεχισει τους διαλογους με τους εαυτους του...


ακριβώς...
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν απαντάω σχεδόν πουθενά γιατί βαρεθηκα να κάνω τον διαδικτυακό ντετέκτιβ ψάχνοντας αν αυτό το μέλος ταλαιπωρείται στ αλήθεια ή είναι άλλος ένας αρρωστημένος κλώνος.
Ελπίζω πως η σιωπή του Νίκου οφείλεται στο ότι προσπαθεί να λύσει το θέμα.
Είμαι σχεδόν τέσσερα χρόνια εδώ. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί το φόρουμ σε αυτό το χάλι.
Εχει αρχίσει να μου λείπει ακόμη και η νατσουρ... :Frown:

----------

